# Welcome New Members



## TulsaJeff

[you],

Allow me to welcome you to *the greatest forum online!* Here you will have the opportunity to learn and to teach, to ask questions and and to answer them. It will be a give and take situation and that is a good thing.

This is a much larger forum than the Yahoo forum some of us have been used to for the past year and has hundred of features that may or may not interest you but they are there nonetheless and available for your use.

Feel free to explore the site and try the features.. be sure and let me know if you find any problems or have a good idea for a new forum or category or any suggestion at all.

I am always on the lookout for good moderators, if you genuinely believe that you are moderator material then send me an email telling me about yourself and why you feel that you would make a good moderator for the smoking meat forum.

All considerations are solely at my discretion however, I promise to treat each with fairness and all due respect.

Once again welcome to the smoking meat forums I look forward to meeting you there!


----------



## wynn_richards

Jeff

Am I the first post on the new forum?  Congratulations and finally I don't have to use Yahoo anymore!!!!

Doritos and Gummies for everyone...Smoke em till you smell like a brisket.

Wynn


----------



## TulsaJeff

I think you are the first one... congrats! I am definitely thinking of brisket, doritoes and plenty of other goodies. I got my smoker back today from th shop just in time for the holidays.


----------



## wynn_richards

Since I'm the first post, I should recieve your rub and sauce recipes as a prize!  :D  :)


----------



## TulsaJeff

You know that is a great idea...

I was thinking earlier today that I should have done a promotion like the first 5 signups get a prize or something.

I tell you what...

I am going to send members 2-5 their choice of either the sauce or the rub recipe since you were definitely the first one I am sending you both recipes as you requested.

See I am such a great guy today and in a great mood too!

They are on the way soon...


----------



## wynn_richards

Thanks Jeff!

I feel like Nick Cage did when he found the treasure under the subway system in "National Treasure".  I can't wait to use 'em!

Wynn


----------



## sundaysmoker

Just wanted to say congrats Jeff!!! I have found a new obsession in smoking meat... and it is all your fault!  My wife thanks you for it :lol: 

Happy 4th!!
Happy Smoking Everyone!!

Patrick


----------



## ffaubert

I've been wandering around on the rest of the site since I last talked to you. Very impressive indeed Jeff.

Frank


----------



## TulsaJeff

Glad I could be of service, Patrick :roll:


----------



## abigail4476

Well...I suppose since I'm a new member I should post a "Hello All" in here....   :shock: 

I feel I should make a public announcement, RE: I know little or nothing about smoking meat. 

Just so you know.

So don't ask me any questions or anything....

Just here to support my SWEETIE!!!!!    :mrgreen:


----------



## brianj517

Congrats Jeff, this is WAAAAAY better than the yahoo forum! I'm a relative newbie to the site, but have already learned so much that I've had the smoker going every single weekend with something new! I may never eat conventionally cooked meat again! Thanks to all for your helpful posts.

I hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July! Keep on smokin'

Best regards to all,
Brian from ohio


----------



## bdhall54

WOW - I hope I made the first 5 to post list.
I set up my profile, wanted to post a pic but i need to figure how to save it under the 2mb it is....hmmmm
Brand new to smoking, yesterday was my first.  Prok Ribs and an 8 lb sholder for pulling.  Hugh success!
Thanks to your web site for the lessons

Planning a brisket in the near future


----------



## soflaquer

This is FANTASTIC!!!  Great job, my friend!  It's good to see some familiar names around here from the yahoo site!  Most of you know my signature as "Jeff in Florida".  Once you get used to using this type of forum, I'm sure everyone is going to enjoy the change and options that are available.

Thanks for your hard work and dedication, Jeff, in making this a reality!


----------



## hajones

Nice job Jeff! Smoking a brisket as we speak.

Harry
Rayne, LA


----------



## gregnola

Thanks for the great site Jeff!!
I have been out of town all weekend and could not smoke anything.  I plan to make up for it next weekend!!!

Great work


----------



## parker

Great job on the forum, it looks great Jeff. All that hard work has paid off. 8)


----------



## Dutch

Nice forum Jeff, I'm just getting back into smoking meats after a long absence from doing it for a living.  Looking forward to being part of a great family!!!

Last Sunday I smoked a couple of boneless turkey roasts and mopped them approx. every 30 min. or so with FRESH lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil and fresh course ground black pepper.  Even my picky eater grandson asked for more!!


----------



## undertaker2401

Great site Jeff Thank  you


----------



## TulsaJeff

Good to have you here, Earl!

Those turkey roasts sound delicious...


----------



## redneck steve

Hi everyone!

I just found your site on a Google search, it's just what I've been looking for! I'm a big fan of smoked meat but haven't had much success in cooking my own. I'm eager to learn this art. I'll be reading for a while, but when I've conquered that I'm sure I'll have some questions!


----------



## shaun75038

Hey this is great, I just found you guys. I am a newbie to smoking meat, done a lot of grillin but no smoking. Hoping to learn alot.

shaun


----------



## TulsaJeff

Shaun,

Great to have you aboard.. stick around and you will learn all you need to know about smoking meat.

Read all of the posts (they are excellent) and if you get some time go to our mother website at Smoking-Meat.com to read my tutorials on smoking ribs, chicken, brisket, fish and more.

Have fun and keep Smokin'!


----------



## tommyspoon

Great site!  I look forward to learning much here!


----------



## hightower11

Awesome site jeff
I picked up more valuable information here then any other forums i have been to.

Thanks again


----------



## boblondonky

Hello All,

I am a new member of the forum.  Jeff had to sign me up as I couldn't do it on my own for some reason.

I know absolutely nothing about smoking meat.  But would like to learn.  I have my first smoker.  It isn't what the big guys have.  Just what I could afford.  It is a Brinkmann Charcoal Smoker.  Still in the box, as I haven't had time to take it out, and put it together yet.  

Thanks,

Bob,
London, KY


----------



## TulsaJeff

Bob,

Welcome to the forum.. this is a great place for newbies. Here you can learn all the ways of the great pitmasters and all for free!

Join in.. read all of the posts.. ask questions.. read all of the pages over at Smoking-Meat.com where I have written tutorials on how to smoke just about everything as well as great advice on many other smoking topics.


----------



## meathead

Great Forum , Good People , A nice place to meet or meat ! I'm looking forward to learning about good food and the best way to make it . I spend most of my time smoking and curing wild game and decided to branch out a little . Ribs and brisket were the first  I used the apple rib recipe from your website Jeff , Very Good Job .


----------



## georgiadawgs

AWESOME SITE!!!

Some background...New to smoking, just got my first smoker(bought it the first weekend we spent in our new, and first, house) and LOVE IT! It's a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal Smoker, the green 'bullet' type. Want to eventually build my own large barrel smoker and brick smoker.

Live in Georgia, and lived in Texas for almost 5yrs. Favorite BBQ style thus far is the Eastern Carolina Mustard/Vinegar style sauce and pork. Also love Texas brisket. So will definately be looking for any good pork recipes.

Take care!!!
S.R.
[email protected]


----------



## noluv

How's it going Jeff? I have a passion for cooking and being from Memephis,Tn I love bar-b-q. Just got a Brinkmann Pro Smoke'N Pit and I'm to excited to start. The site is great.


----------



## TulsaJeff

noluv,

Great to have you here! I have some good friends in Osceola, AR about 50 miles north of Memphis and yes.. Memphis has their own way of doing BBQ and I love it!

There are several guys around here who have the Brinkmann Pro smoke N' Pit so I am sure they will be more than happy to pass on some great tips.

Welcome!


----------



## bob-bqn

Howdy Jeff,

Found your forum the other day and finally got a moment to register. Your's is a little more feature rich that the phpBB boards I am used to. Keep up the great work.


----------



## toolman

Hello Everyone
I am just starting to read about smoking. I know that I love the way it makes the chicken and pork taste. Most of the neighbors just grill so I started looking on the net and found this place. 
I think I have found the best place for some information. I did use KC receipe for BBQ Sauce and it was very good. I plan to try some of the others soon.

Thanks for a great site with lots of info.


----------



## bob-bqn

Howdy toolman. From what I've seen so far this forum has a lot of great ideas and some good folks to learn from. You're gonna like it here.


----------



## hdtpbelvedere

Love the site Jeff. I too am new to smoking, and even bar b queing for that matter! But, I think i'm already hooked. I mostly grill dinner for my wife and son during the week, but on the weekend the bbq pit gets fired up since I have more time. Trying to get the wife to start liking smoky flavored food. She says she doesnt care for it all that much, "I dont like hickory flavored stuff" she says.  Maybe some apple or maple would get her interested!! Anyway, the site is awesome, I look forward to learning as much as possible from you guys!  Thanks again, Brad


----------



## soflaquer

Welcome aboard Toolman and Brad!  I think you'll find alot of usefull information and great people here.

If you have any questions.........simply post and ask!  The only dumb question is the one you didn't post!  

Welcome to the world of the "Thin Blue Smoke".

Jeff


----------



## larry maddock

yo,
this seems to be the place i have been in need of.
thank you for this place.

may i suggest a sausage thread??


----------



## TulsaJeff

The sausage thread has been created.. it is located right below the pork forum on the main index page.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dutch

Thanks Jeff, I know the gang will enjoy this.  I know I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## 3rd_ruffian

Hi Jeff

Looks like I may be the 5th post!  Does that qualify me for the recipe? LOL

I have a rub recipe I'd like to share with you, but out of respect for you're entrepanaural efforts, perhaps I could e-mail it to you directly one day. Would be interesting to compare the ingredients.

Love the site by the way!!! I'm not a total newbie yet have found some great info here. Will return often to hone my skills and will contribute when I have some good info.

Take care.


----------



## gs who

Thanks Jeff,

really too new to know to much still learning.  Doing a brisket and a turkey tomarrow.  I'll let you know how it turns out

Tom


----------



## jim lucey

TulsaJeff, Thank s for the fine welcome!  I look forward to the benefits and enjoyment of this forum. 

Jim


----------



## Dutch

Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums Jim, hope you find a lot tips and tricks that will make you the envy of your neighbors.


----------



## brandx

Interesting site. I hope to be able to learn some good tips on meat preserving as well as be able to pass along some of the things I've learned over the years.


----------



## Dutch

Welcome brandx, this is an interesting site and the regulars that post here are interesting too-a little strange at times (must be from inhaling all that blue smoke) but interesting. :mrgreen: Even I resemble that remark!!! :D

Take a moment and hop up to "Roll Call" and tells a little more about yourself and your smoking toys.


----------



## twistedroo

G'day to all. Just found this site a few days ago and it rocks. I'm from Sydney Australia and have been smoking for about 25 years. Started by digging a hole in the side of an earth bank, starting a fire at the base using gumleaves and wattle branches, and smoking the trout and eels we caught on camping trips. Then moved on to smoking in the chimney of my brick BBQ. Now I own a Brinkmann Gourmet(it was the last one in the store, you can't buy them here anymore) that I have had for a couple of years. Smoking in its purest form isn't very popular here, go figure,  though people do throw a handful of chips in there kettle BBQs for the flavour. Gonna try the smoked meatloaf tomorrow. Hope its as good as it sounds. Can anyone give me some advice on smoking rabbit or kangaroo. They are both low in fat and pretty dry. Perhaps deer would be the equivalent? Anyway, great site, hope ya all have a good one.


----------



## buzzard

welcome twistedroo glad to have you here.  you brought up a point i have not thought of in a while.  see im a transplant from ohio to texas and back up home we all used to eat rabbit all the time but down here you dont hear about it much. 

let me get a hold of some friends back home and i will find out how to cook rabbit at least, if they use a mop or what temp to cook at.

as for kangaroo i wouldnt begin to even speculate.

in the mean time here is a link to some posts in this forum that discusses wild game and how to smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewforum.php?f=25

maby try posting  in there asking for advice since there is none on rabbit.  


again glad to have you and for me (and most important) i cant wait to read some of your awsome downunder recipies  :D


----------



## twistedroo

G'day buzzard, thanks for the welcome.  I ended up doing a rabbit last week. Decided to keep it simple, so I brined it over night, gallon of water,  half cup of sea salt, half cup of dark brown sugar, 2 tsp of dry mixed herbs, 1 tbs of garlic salt, 1 tbs worcestshire sauce and couple shakes of tabasco. Smoked it for a little over 3hrs using hickory. It was pretty windy so the temp varied a bit. Peaked at about 250f about 30 mins in then dropped to about 220f and was there abouts until the last 30 mins where it dropped under 200f. I decided not to use any sauces to see what it ended up like. Came out a nice bronze colour and wasn't as dry as I thought it would be. It was ok and "Her Indoors" reckons it tasted like smoked ham so I was pleased. I'm looking forward to some Ohio recipes.
Meantime I'll take the advice and post the question in the link.
Thanks again. Roo.


----------



## buzzard

im glad it all worked out for you roo.  brining is someting i have never done but need to explore, i hear good things about it.  i just usually apply some rub and smoke it.

i havent heard from my sources in ohio but as soon as i do ill let you know.  there usually good at replying quickly so its odd i havent heard from them yet.

talk to you soon


----------



## tommy c

Thanks for the welcome wagon Jeff. I'm very excited about this site! Lots of GREAT people here!!!


----------



## bassrat

great site, I have learned so much since joining this site. So many great smokers out there, I have done some awesome chicken wings, ribs and am getting ready to try a brisket.


----------



## smokin' hawkeye rev

Greetings you all!
My brother Tim Smith told me about this site and I had to check it out. WOW! I am looking forward to swapping recipes, stories and know-how. I'm on an experiment today smoking an arm roast but I may be back on and off to check out what else' s going on.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Where did this quote come from?


----------



## monty

Geez, Rodger I think that was the first welcome message for the site. I was probably number 10 or 12  to register. That would have been July of last year.

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker

I didn't even join the forum until about may or june of this year.  Was there another cajunsmoker before me?  When I read that post it says Cajunsmoker,

 ---------------------- :?:


----------



## monty

Even though you quoted it I read it as "srmonty". Something is amiss, here! How do you describe this one?
Puzzled


----------



## cajunsmoker

Methinks that whoever reads the post see's their own name.  Sneaky TulsaJeff sneaky :D


----------



## monty

And do you know how he does it? 

"Wanna cookie, little guy?"

 :D 

Cheers!


----------



## billclarkson

Howdy, my name is Bill from south Texas, found this site on a fluke, but all i have read really makes sense and sure sounds good.  I have grilled for years but have just now started to smoke meats.  Sure does taste great ( if done right) and hoping to learn alot from the folks here.


----------



## monty

Heya, Bill!
   It may be that you are here on a fluke but some of the greatest things known to man have been brought to light by a fluke!

    And so it goes for our site. You will find that this is the friendliest and most informative site on the net. Our members span the gamut from never having smoked to being competition gurus. But here all are equal and everyone shares.

    We like to see pictures of your efforts, both the good as well as the bad because we all learn from what the others post whether newbie or seasoned veteran.

    So kick back, fill your glass and relax because you have a lot of reading to do here. Pick a topic which interests you and go from there.

    Might I also suggest Jeff's Five Day Basic Smoking Course. You will find links to it throughout the site and it is well worth your time and it is absolutely free!

    Adittionally, please find your way to the Roll Call and introduce yourself. 

Cheers!


----------



## dr good

Thanks for the welcome. This looks great.  I am called Dr Good and come from a no town district called Ilbilbie in Queensland, Aussie. Been smoking for most of this year, mostly home grown pork and sausage from our hobby farm. I use a converted refrigerator smoking mulberry over gas burner. Just completed two full shoulder hams. Other hobby is making and consuming home brew beers and spirits and fruit and vege growing as well as a few cattle and meat chickens. Thanks again.


----------



## mctrick

Hello to all, my name is mike and live in Omaha,Nebraska and have lived here for 7yrs as that what the wife says:she think I am losing my mind. We moved here from Spokane,Washington and thats where I started the fine art of smokin. 1985 I tasted my first home smoked rainbow trout and I was hooked. The next year I start with a 1950's frigarator and brought it home and browed a pic-axes and put some vents in the top,and a heat plate in the bottom and fired the mother up. The wife said it was to ulgy and that it had to go. Then came the 2 lil chief smokers, too small... great for beef jerky,only last for 15min,30min tops.
    You know how it is! Its great to read and see all the great smokers and ideas for recipes all in one place.  I've placed a post in roll call about my concession van that I'm building and progressing on it on my days off. Will update photo album as I do more to it. I just like to say thanks to the people that have help me here so far and hope to return the flavor. 
                                                                       McTrick


----------



## butler77

Hello everyone. Jeff, thanks for this great site. I am a beginner smoker and I have already learned a lot from this site. I can't wait to try out my new found knowledge this weekend on a turkey. I recently got a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse from Cabella's. I have already smoked a pork shoulder that turned out fantastic and I am looking forward to future smokes. I live in Kansas City so I at least know what good BBQ tastes like, I hope to be able to create my own eventually.


----------



## ultramag

Welcome to SMF Butler77!!! Glad to see another MO smoker come aboard. Several good Q spots in KC, whats your favorite? Do you have a little hole in the wall secret spot up there in the big city?


----------



## butler77

Thanks for the welcome.  I would have to say my favorite would be Jack Stack, with Oklahoma Joe's right behind. I have tried Arthur Bryant's a few times, but I wasn't impressed in the least.


----------



## mdk

Thanks for building this sight Jeff!!  It is absolutely priceless for people like me who have not gotten into the smoking meat life yet but are ready and willing to learn.  I have gotten some great advice and tips from so many already.
Thanks again for building a great sight.

MDK


----------



## jrollins

Jeff                                                                                Thank You for the greeting I did not know there was a sight on Yahoo This is the only one I have gone to It has all I need to know with all the help from everyone Thank You for the site


----------



## royknives

Great Forum Jeff...I just found this place a couple of days ago...I have been smoking since June 2005..when I recieved a WSM as a present..just recently purchase a Larger BDS smoker, looking forward to learning many new recipes and smoke tips here at this forum.... :D


----------



## kingoh4

Thanks and Koodoos. I normally don't get into forums because of all the "I want to talk about sex and stuff", but I see only the real deal here. A true talk about BBQ site. 
I don't profess to know everything but I can whip out some pretty darn good Q. Some of my recipes are a true secret and not _given out_, but if you stop in for a visit you'll get some very good samples.
I welcome visitors, whether from the area(luckier than those from afar) or migrating through. If you'll give a few days notice I'll not as likely appear as a Deer in the headlights and in true Texan fashion , you'll be welcomed with open arms.Really, Texans do that, even displaced ones.
I will try to remember(CRS disease) to enter a recipe or tip occasionally. As all good cooks, I cook for *ME. *If you like it *Fantastic *, if not, I appologize. And as many say *" Don't trust a skinny cook!"*


----------



## porkpuller

I have been smoking for numerous years now...never really new what the heck I was doing but eventually got it figured out.  My wife will kill for my pulled pork so I guess I will HAVE to keep smoking it!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





This looks like a fantastic site and I look forward to learning and sharing along the way!  
I live in central iowa so if any of you want to get together sometime to do some BBQ let me know!!


----------



## gunslinger

Welcome to SMF.
If you go over to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself, you'll get a proper welcome from the rest of the crew.


----------



## gypsyseagod

this is a great site- i will still have to figger out my profile & how to list my toys ( it's a box that burns wood & cooks meat- close enough)and a pic & all that but glad i finally found someplace where i can get my cook on and not a bunch of my food is better'n yours attitude( yeah i know i'm good too- lol)great site & i hope to add to it in a positive way.


----------



## julia

We finally bought a smoker yesterday and are trying to learn all we need to make some great smoked meats.  I am glad I found this site as it is loaded with information.

                    Julia


----------



## Dutch

Julia, If you haven't already done so, pop on up to Roll Call and tell us a little about your self and your new toy.


----------



## souvlaman

I've been lurking on this site for a bit, trying to learn the basics of smoking -new to it, with a cheap offset as my first toy.  Thank you for all you do here.

souvlaman


----------



## deejaydebi

Welcome All Newbies!

We are glad to have you aboard and welcome all your questions, comments and anything else you'd like to share - but first we kind of like to get everyone to introduce themselves so we can have a proper kind of welcome to our family. So if you haven't done it yet go on over the the roll call section and introduce yourselves!


----------



## jakeman

Just saying Hi from Ontario Canada. Looking forward to getting some great tips from my friends from the states. I have been smoking for the past three years all my friends thought I was nuts! Now they all want to come over for my smoke outs.


----------



## ultramag

Welcome to the forum Jakeman. We also have a "Roll Call" section you can use to intro yourself to the forum.


----------



## jakeman

How do you post pictures on this site?????Can I just not drag a picture over??? would like to show some of my work??


----------



## cmacv

im sure there is a thread here somewhere on it just use the search feature,
but for the most part just goto imageshack and upload your pix there copy the code they give ya for the pic and paste into your reply. i know how to use it but not explain it.


----------



## deejaydebi

I beleive it's a sticky under the forums where the "read this" stuff is.


----------



## ultramag

Here is a sticky thread with all you most likely need:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3006

Anymore questions just shoot me a PM and I'll help you get up and running. It's like everything else, very simple once you get started and know a couple tips. Imageshack is free BTW.


----------



## blackhawk19

Hey, my Sig changed to Fire Stater and says "Knows Enuf to be Dangerous"
What I want to know is who spilled the beans( no pun intended). I know I'm dangerous but I didn't think ya'll would find out so quick


----------



## gypsyseagod

lol congrats on the upgrade. i forgot where the post was but it goes up w/ your number of posts until a certain point then the mods take over.


----------



## gypsyseagod

welcome to smf. we go w/ what we have- thats what makes it great.  don't forget the pics,we love the Qview.


----------



## captain creosote

Hello all.  I've been lurking for a while now and decided to join.  I'm very impressed with the level of knowledge here.  Hopefully I'll be able to contribute something...


----------



## richtee

Hopefully none of your namesake   ;{)  Welcome to SMF! Stop by Roll Call and give us an intro!


----------



## captain creosote

thanks!  I've never made a user name on a forum I didn't regret and I didn't want that streak to end here.


----------



## richtee

LOL...fine choice then!   Enjoy!


----------



## moselle

Hi Richtee and All.
I came here from another forum that Richtee is active on and I have to say I love it here.
I am pretty new to smoking. I got an electric Bradley smoker as a gift a few months ago. I don't think I would have chosen this smoker but hey, it got me into smoking!
I can't wait to delve into the "fatty" and "ABT" world! Are those treats unique only to this board? Why haven't I heard of them before? What other secrets does this board hold?
Mo


----------



## richtee

Hia Mo!  Good to see ya!  Secrets? there are none... Just ask. Welcome to SMF   !
Typically...new folks make a post in the Roll Call forum, FYI. If I was a mod..I'd move it, but...


----------



## moselle

Ooops. Off to a good start huh?


----------



## allen

I"d like to put my not 2 but 5 cents worth, First New Comers get Jeff"s rub and bbq recipe you will not go wrong. 2nd Thanks for joyning the Forum, anything you have a question about in meat smoking or even something else, just ask and wait, you will get your answer, The Forum is opened 24hrs/7days a week/365 days a year


----------



## eaglewing

New here, my smoker is a New Braunfels #5600 Bandera
I will try all the newbie learning I can get here...this looks like a great site.

so far I've done chicken parts and 4 pork steaks at one time and everything turned out great...

My next smoke was for speed....cooked the chicken half way on the grill side and smoked for about an hr on the chamber...this was tasty as well...


----------



## grillin out

Hi All,
New to smoking, been grilling for years, looking forward to leaning lots here!
:)


----------



## vandman

Hello all you chefs! I am also new to smokin but have been grilling for awhile. Look foward to chatting and getting ideas and sharing recipes!!!!


----------



## dwella

Hello all I am super excited to find this forum and plan to do alot of reading.  I have already purchased the rub and sauce.

d


----------



## [email protected]

*Hello Everyone, Looking for this spot for months, cooking 3 picnics, 1 butt, 2 whole chickens tomorrow.  Just added a old woodstove to my 275 gal. cooker I made and still trying to get the meat as tender as before when I was off setting in the cooker.  Reading the forums before I signed up I think you all have solved my problem.  Looking forward to this forum.  Still learning, got a long way to go.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cook2712

newbie here, have a little mercy on me..


----------



## flyin'illini

Cook2712 - Welcome.  If you head up to the Roll Call and post your own 'new' thread you will get a proper welcome.   Please add a few details about your rig, etc as we are nosey and like to try and help.


----------



## bavarianami

Hey all, don't know how many of you are overseas, but I'm a thirty year expat, living and working in Bavaria, Germany, for the US FORCES. I have been gas grilling with a wonderful Brinkman for years, before that Char-Broil. Last year I bought a Kingsford barrel grill, and just last week added a smoker box to the end of it.  Now the new world of smoking is opening up to me.  Will start tomorrow with a beef rib roast.  I am unsure of how to use the vents but read I should open the vent nearest the fire, use the stack to vent the air out the top.  Anyone out there with experience using the Kingsford w/smoker attachment?  Don't want to have to reinvent the wheel.  I don't have lump charcoal, just plain ole Kingsford, and have some cherry wood, hickory chips, mesquite and some apple.  Any suggestions for choice of wood for a standing rib roast of beef? Don't know if I can find lump charcoal here.  So, off to my grill and some serious smoking!  Best from Bavaria!  Rick


----------



## pepseamani

For a beef roast I like mesquite with some hickory. Perhaps a 3:1 ratio. Around here, especially in the winter, chunks are hard to come by. So I use chips. Now saying that, I also prefer alder. I know , some say alder only with fish. Experimentation is the key.
Smoking and Lowenbrew. Cannot get any better.


----------



## jd huskerfan

Just introducing myself here.  I am looking to start smoking.  I have always enjoyed grilling, but love smoked food.  I was registered on this site before the major problem occurred.  I had not introduced myself at that point, however.  And now I have reregistered.

I am looking at buying an MES to start with.  I feel the digital smoker could help me to learn the trade.

I mostly lurked before and have learned a lot by reading information here.  Hope to learn much more.

JD


----------



## richoso1

Hello JD, please go to roll call and introduce yourself, this will give members a chance to give you a warm welcome. Thank you.


----------



## biglou

Well I'm on my way to a smokey future. This week end I smoked 16 chicken breasts. 5 lbs of onion and pepper sauage. A bag of meatballs. 2 jimmy deans breakfast sausage rolls. and my family and a few friends ate every thing up no left overs. Thanks for all your help and the smoke classes.


----------



## sdfishkiller

hey everyone new here just said whatsup on the roll call. Me and my bro are new to smoking meats we usually smoke fish. We would like to do a Pork Shoulder and RIBS at the same time on our electric water smoker. Is that OK?? look forward to learning a bunch. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mboswell

Just getting started here and wanted to say howdy to all !

BOS


----------



## jrodrick4

Hi everyone,

I'm jack. 
I'm new to this site. Wish me welcome


----------



## rwtrower

Hey Jack,  Welcome.  Go over to the Roll Call section and intro yourself again.  More people look and that.  Welcome to a great forum.


----------



## jonboat

Hi everyone!  Another newbie here. I'm big into hunting and fishing, and last year, my neighbor introduced me to smoked goose and smoked salmon (I provided the meat, he did the smoking).

This got me hooked!  So I got myself a Brinkman like the one pictured on the home page, put it together, and am now waiting for all the Lake Ontario snow to melt and for temps to warm up a bit so I can season it then start putting it to use.

The only experience I have with smoking was back when I was a kid, I watched my grandfather load up the smokehouse with meat and enjoyed smoked ham and other meats.  We used his electric smoker one year and smoked up a mess of smelt too, and that's it for me.  I'll be doing more reading than anything else, so if you don't see too many posts from me right away, I'm not a "lurker", I'm just trying to figure out what I don't know so I can ask some decent questions.

Great site you have here Jeff!!!!


----------



## texas rebel

Hello all.
Just joined yesterday and was referred by another Forum.
See all these smokers that you buy.
Those are nice but I am looking for someone that has an actual Smoke House that don't move and not something that you buy froma a store that I consider a BBQ pit.
I am looking to build me one this spring and would love to hear from folks that have one also.Anyone on here have Smoke House's and not Smoke Pits?


----------



## hdnpowrz

Hey, I introduced myself a long while ago and have just been lurking in the smoke... anyway I am from Iowa. I have been smoking for a few years now started with a Masterbuilt Bullet type charcoal and last spring made a bigger one out of a 100 gallon plow truck fuel tank. Kinda cool, I have ran a bunch of diesel through that tank. Now I hope to run a bunch of yummy vittles through it. The first year was a success. I keep it at our permanent campsite we frequent almost every weekend May through September
I am in the process of learning this picture thing so see how it goes....

She didn't take the first rain real well but I will sand blast her again and get her painted.


The door where i put the charcoal and wood. 


The draft door on the opposite end. Check out the side handles road find Harley pegs. 


Here is the first smoke after we seasoned it. I did four different fatties and a buddy through on two chickens.

I see the pictures are going to be smaller then I'd like but we're learning.


----------



## suri

Just doing some research. Working around to do some Canadian bacon, lots of information to soak in before starting. Thanks to every one the post are wonderful , just to bad there is not any smell net, yet. Just reading makes you gain weight I think.


----------



## cookinggood

Hi jeff i would like to order some of your BBQ sauce . Just need to know a little more about it. how many OZ is the jar? And will it make my meats taste like its been smoked? Thanks Cookinggood.


----------



## eman

cookinggood said:


> Hi jeff i would like to order some of your BBQ sauce . Just need to know a little more about it. how many OZ is the jar? And will it make my meats taste like its been smoked? Thanks Cookinggood.


When you buy from Jeff. You are buying the recipe .not the actual sauce in a bottle.

It will be great on smoked or bbq meat but only smoke will make it taste like it's been smoked.


----------



## lonnie t

Hi my name is Lonnie. I love to cook outdoors. Just moved from Iowa to Oregon. Many times i have shoveled the snow to get to my grills. Living in Grants Pass, OR. My last smoker was a New Braunfels and now i have a Brinkman. It has a side burner, propane grill side, charcoal grill side and then the smoker box. I really like it. Still a rookie at smoking but this will be my 5th year. I started with brisket. Smoked my 1st tri-tip yesterday. Came out really good but had a over powering smoke flavor.


----------



## cutternowsmoker

Hello I just joined today. Im a meat cutter by trade and ive been talking with my manager over the past year about smoking meats and cheeses but realized I didnt have any of my own stories and decided to hop on the band wagon! Today is not just my joining of this site but I also bought my first smoker (big chief) and am getting my first batxh of top round in a marinade for my first batch of jerky! Marinade today (friday) and smoke on monday!


----------



## lonnie t

Welcome to the family. I'm a newbie also. I find this site very helpful and if you have any questions there's a whole lot of people willing to help.


----------



## oliviaadamski

Hi everyone! Stumbled upon this great forum while searching for Polish kielbasa recipes. I don't have a smoker ( yet!) but I do have an indoor grill :) I've been making longganisa, Filipino chorizo, for quite a while now. I'm married to a Polish guy who of course loves kielbasa and hates my chorizo lol. I'm a bored housewife who spends most of her time making magic in the kitchen. I'm looking forward to making my very own kielbasa soon. Hubby promised to buy me a smoker as soon as I figure out how to make his favorite food. :)


----------



## daveomak

lonnie t said:


> Hi my name is Lonnie. I love to cook outdoors. Just moved from Iowa to Oregon. Many times i have shoveled the snow to get to my grills. Living in Grants Pass, OR. My last smoker was a New Braunfels and now i have a Brinkman. It has a side burner, propane grill side, charcoal grill side and then the smoker box. I really like it. Still a rookie at smoking but this will be my 5th year. I started with brisket. Smoked my 1st tri-tip yesterday.
> 
> *Came out really good but had a over powering smoke flavor.*


Lonnie, morning and welcome....   too much smoke flavor is usually from smoke that is too thick....  the good smoke flavor comes from very thin, bluish smoke...  If using wood sticks in the smoker box... burn them down to coals and add 1 split or chunk to add smoke....  the smoke should be almost invisible....  

 













smoke good vsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 20, 2013








cutternowsmoker said:


> Hello I just joined today. Im a meat cutter by trade and ive been talking with my manager over the past year about smoking meats and cheeses but realized I didnt have any of my own stories and decided to hop on the band wagon! Today is not just my joining of this site but I also bought my first smoker (big chief) and am getting my first batxh of top round in a marinade for my first batch of jerky! Marinade today (friday) and smoke on monday!


Cutter, morning and welcome... Chiefs have smoked a lot of great food over the years...  Be sure to take pics (Q-views) and post your jerky for all to see....  we do have a jerky forum for posting....  Click on *FORUM* in the top bar and all of them will be displayed.... 


oliviaadamski said:


> Hi everyone! Stumbled upon this great forum while searching for Polish kielbasa recipes. I don't have a smoker ( yet!) but I do have an indoor grill :) I've been making longganisa, Filipino chorizo, for quite a while now. I'm married to a Polish guy who of course loves kielbasa and hates my chorizo lol. I'm a bored housewife who spends most of her time making magic in the kitchen. I'm looking forward to making my very own kielbasa soon. Hubby promised to buy me a smoker as soon as I figure out how to make his favorite food. :)


Olivia, morning and welcome....  There are many great sausage makers on the forum and many recipes... Kielbasa is among them... In the sausage forum is probably the place to start looking....    Also, using the search bar tool, type in what you are looking for and dive in....  

Search out smokers on here also... getting ready for that new one hubby is going to buy....   There are good and bad smokers on the market....   we don't want you to get stuck with a bad one.....  

 Dave


----------



## dalev

Awesome sight, very new to this and bought a Brinkman about a month ago for my first brisket, had temp troubles so went and got the WSM 18..loving it and have done ribs, salmon, trout and yesterday did a pork butt in the blizzard here in K.C .. have been getting recipes and creeping this site so I thought id join and say thanks!


----------



## smokin peachey

TulsaJeff said:


> You know that is a great idea...
> 
> I was thinking earlier today that I should have done a promotion like the first 5 signups get a prize or something.
> 
> I tell you what...
> 
> I am going to send members 2-5 their choice of either the sauce or the rub recipe since you were definitely the first one I am sending you both recipes as you requested.
> 
> See I am such a great guy today and in a great mood too!
> 
> They are on the way soon...


Sounds great


----------



## smokin peachey

TulsaJeff said:


> [you],
> 
> Allow me to welcome you to *the greatest forum online!* Here you will have the opportunity to learn and to teach, to ask questions and and to answer them. It will be a give and take situation and that is a good thing.
> 
> This is a much larger forum than the Yahoo forum some of us have been used to for the past year and has hundred of features that may or may not interest you but they are there nonetheless and available for your use.
> 
> Feel free to explore the site and try the features.. be sure and let me know if you find any problems or have a good idea for a new forum or category or any suggestion at all.
> 
> I am always on the lookout for good moderators, if you genuinely believe that you are moderator material then send me an email telling me about yourself and why you feel that you would make a good moderator for the smoking meat forum.
> 
> All considerations are solely at my discretion however, I promise to treat each with fairness and all due respect.
> 
> Once again welcome to the smoking meat forums I look forward to meeting you there!


Thanks


----------

